# Warframe on PS4



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Warframe will be a launch title for the PS4, at the moment Sony is getting a demo ready for E3 all I can say after seeing the launch trailer is ninjas, space and exo-armor powers :unbelievable:


----------



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Looks very cool indeed. Is it just me, or do some parts look reminiscent of Mass Effect?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Your not alone in that assessment many gamers who tried the beta got the same impression, I have heard the term a multiplayer version of Mass Effect.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*sigh, I know where my money will be going on launch month


----------

